# so this may not be a brag to some....



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

but it is surely a brag for Duchess! Since Gianna has been here Duchess has been more or less ignoring her. They have done a little bit of interacting here and there, but for the most part Duchie hasn't had anything to do with her. Well today, Duchess has been initiating play with Gianna and they are just having the grandest of times. Zoomies in the living room, rolling on the floor together, they act like they are long lost buddies! They have been at it for well over an hour now! AND on top of that neither one of them has gotten carried away and have maintainted a civil state of rambunctous doggy play!


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

Wonderful! I bet they are a sight to behold!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Well that is great news!!!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Thats a brag for sure. My lab is still ignoring Zoe no matter how much Zoe want to play he just slowly walks away.


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

Certainly wonderfully welcome news!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

You must be smiling ear to ear!!! Yeah for Duchess! 

Then send her here and have her teach Keeta some play-manners! LOL!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

This is DUCHESS?? What a good girl! It sounds like she's decided to let Gianna into the club!







I am so happy to hear about this progress, Alison!!







But now, you will have... Dual Zoomies!! LOL!


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

That is great news







Must have been fun for you to watch!


----------

